# Consultar dados de sismometros em Portugal



## fablept (13 Dez 2011 às 23:17)

*Portugal Continental*


*Manteigas*
ftp://ftp.gfz-potsdam.de/pub/home/st/GEOFON/OnDB/gifs/MTE.active.gif 

Fonte:
Portuguese National Seismic Network (IPMA)

____________________________________________

*Évora*
ftp://ftp.gfz-potsdam.de/pub/home/st/GEOFON/OnDB/gifs/EVO.active.gif 

Fonte:
Portuguese National Seismic Network (IPMA)

____________________________________________

*Lisboa*
http://194.117.7.100/sismologia/eventos/GGNV.active.gif

Fonte:
 Instituto Dom Luiz
Localização e Fotos da estação


____________________________________________

*Aljustrel*
http://194.117.7.100/sismologia/eventos/MESJ.active.gif

Fonte:
 Instituto Dom Luiz
Localização e Fotos da estação

____________________________________________

*Algarve*
http://194.117.7.100/sismologia/eventos/MORF.active.gif

Fonte:
 Instituto Dom Luiz
Localização e Fotos da estação





*Açores*

*S.Miguel* 
Chã de Macela (CMLA):
http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackqu...twork=II&station=CMLA&location=10&channel=BHZ
Em _Online Data_, clicar num dia.
Do lado direito da mesma página aparece _Display Data_, clicar em _Webicorder of selected time series data_

_________________________________________

*

Estações com dados disponíveis por pedido* (Ex: Breq Fast)
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/waveform/archive/network.php?net=20
-Madeira (Arquipélago da Madeira - IPMA)
-Estremoz (Évora - Continente - IPMA)
-Vila Bispo (Faro - Continente - IPMA)
-Vaqueiros (Faro - Continente - IPMA)
-S.Jorge (Arquipélago dos Açores - IPMA)


Para quem quiser saber como se faz um pedido de dados destas estações, é só pedir que faço um tutorial. Algumas estações são bastante recentes, sendo que apenas terá dados de 2/3 anos para cá.

___________________________________________

Se conhecerem mais algum sismometro com dados online, deixem o link para actualizar a lista.


Actualizado em 2013/06/10


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Dez 2011 às 02:28)

fablept disse:


> *Portugal Continental*
> 
> Manteigas
> http://st26dmz.gfz-potsdam.de/cgi-b...&start_date=today&mode=liveseis&submit=Submit
> ...




Hehehe
Conheço sim... Mas não só de Portugal mas de toda a Rede do projecto do CSEM...

ftp://ftp.gfz-potsdam.de/pub/home/st/GEOFON/OnDB/gifs/

Eu tenho andado a elaborar um ficheiro de conversão mas ainda não está pronto, algo só para ajudar a localizar na pagina por local vs código de referencia.

Exemplo. MTE = Manteigas

Quando quiser o de Manteigas basta fazer "ctrs+F" e colar o MTE... 

para isso basta ir abrindo um a um a ir escrevendo... mas o tempo está muito escasso para poder fazer isso. hehe


----------



## fablept (16 Mar 2012 às 22:18)

Consultar dados de estações sísmicas em tempo real de diversos locais do mundo.

Fazer download do SeisGram2K (não é necessário instalar)
http://alomax.free.fr/seisgram/SeisGram2K.html

-Guardar o ficheiro num local fácil (ex: criar uma pasta no disco c: chamada "seis")
-Abrir a linha de Comandos do Windows (DOS - cmd) (SeisGram2K deverá tb correr em Linux e Mac)
-Ir à pasta onde colocaste o ficheiro seisgram2k (ex: c:\seis)
-Inserir o seguinte comando na linha de comandos

```
java -cp seisgram2k.jar net.alomax.seisgram2k.SeisGram2K  -seedlink "geofon.gfz-potsdam.de:18000#GE_MTE:BH?#1200" -seedlink.groupchannels NO
```
-O software irá abrir automaticamente:





Para escolher outras estações, vão ao site
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/geofon//gfn_liveseis.html
e substituem no código, o que está a negrito para o código da estação que desejam ver:

Manteigas - *MTE*
java -cp seisgram2k.jar net.alomax.seisgram2k.SeisGram2K  -seedlink "geofon.gfz-potsdam.de:18000#GE_*MTE*:BH?#1200" -seedlink.groupchannels NO

Santorini (Grécia) - *SANT*
java -cp seisgram2k.jar net.alomax.seisgram2k.SeisGram2K  -seedlink "geofon.gfz-potsdam.de:18000#GE_*SANT*:BH?#1200" -seedlink.groupchannels NO


Podem aumentar o tempo de visualização do plot em aumentar o número 1200 segundos para 20000 segundos (ex)


Códigos de Estações sísmicas em Portugal
Manteigas - MTE

```
java -cp seisgram2k.jar net.alomax.seisgram2k.SeisGram2K  -seedlink "geofon.gfz-potsdam.de:18000#GE_MTE:BH?#1200" -seedlink.groupchannels NO
```
Évora - EVO

```
java -cp seisgram2k.jar net.alomax.seisgram2k.SeisGram2K  -seedlink "geofon.gfz-potsdam.de:18000#GE_EVO:BH?#1200" -seedlink.groupchannels NO
```
S.Miguel - CMLA

```
java -cp seisgram2k.jar net.alomax.seisgram2k.SeisGram2K  -seedlink "rtserve.iris.washington.edu:18000#II_CMLA:BH?#1200" -seedlink.groupchannels NO
```
Dos servidores da IRIS, seguem o exemplo da estação CMLA e modificam, o código da "network" e da estação.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2012 às 22:46)

Realmente interessante mas o programa dá-me um erro sobre station not accepted no log do java no cmd...


----------



## fablept (17 Mar 2012 às 02:30)

O link da MTE estava incorrecto, mas já corrigi.

Tive a testar os 3 links, apenas o de Évora não estou a conseguir. Se aparecer na linha de comandos "no stations accepted" não vai aparecer nada do programa.

Testaste com todos os links? Verifiquem se tem a última versão Java instalada no pc..

Se alguem apanhar um sismo que ponha uma imagem no tópico 

Os canais dos sismómetros são:
BHZ - Canal vertical
BHN - Canal Norte-Sul
BHE - Canal Este-Oeste

Geralmente o canal vertical regista melhor.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

Pois, apenas o de Évora não dá, o de Manteigas já deu, obrigado.


----------



## fablept (18 Mar 2012 às 01:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois, apenas o de Évora não dá, o de Manteigas já deu, obrigado.



Não percebo porque não há acesso à estação de Évora. 
Acho que as restantes estações do IM ou do CVARG são privadas..provavelmente apenas com autorização pode-se ter acesso aos servidores. Mas é pena, pois era interessante seguir a actividade na ilha da Graciosa.

Continuando o mini-tutorial..
Agora tem acesso aos dados da estação, e o que fazer com eles?

Pela experiencia que tenho da estação CMLA, os dados que aparecem à primeira vista não contem nada, pelo que é preciso trabalhar um pouco.

1) Clicam no icone do programa SeisGram2K para extrair aquele segmento que aparece no ecra. Uma nova janela irá abrir..




2) Na nova janela, clicam em "Derivar" (rectangulo vermelho)





E voilá, já aparece alguns movimentos.

 Mas a maioria destes registos são ruído (pessoas, carros, etc etc), por isso é necessário filtrar para remover esse ruído.

Assim por alto a maioria dos sismos locais tem um período de 1s a 0.1s (1Hz a 10Hz), se forem ao site http://www.emsc-csem.org/#2 , escolherem um sismo e clicarem em "scientific data" vão obter os dados das estações sísmicas que registaram o sismo, podem ver aí em que período (em segundos) chegaram as ondas sísmicas. Convertem o período para Hz e obtem a frequência da chegada das ondas.

Fiz um exemplo usando os dados da estação CMLA em S.Miguel, que registou um sismo M2.5 a +-100km. Se repararem o sismo irá sobressair.





Para retirar todos os filtros/experiencias, clicam em "Arquivo" "Reiniciar Activo".
Para trabalhar apenas num segmento, fazem zoom na área de interesse, clicam em "Arquivo" "Duplicar Activo".
Para guardar o ficheiro, "Arquivo" "Salvar Ativo", escolhem o tipo de arquivo SAC. (é compatível com WinQuake, AmaSeis, etc).
Plotar espectro, serve para verificar que frequências o registo tem, se fizerem zoom a um sismo e clicarem Plotar espectro, vão ver que há um pico..esse pico é a frequência do sismo.
Na opção Frequencia, tem mais alguns filtros que ajudam a filtrar ruído.

Não sei muito mais do que isto..mas acho que é suficiente para iniciar

Duas curiosidades
-Um sismometro regista movimentos muito muito pequenos, por isso é que não sentimos a maioria dos sismos, um sismo de grande magnitude a alguns milhares de kms, irá provocar movimentos de alguns micrometros num período de 20segundos, ou seja, vai levar 20 segundos para o movimento completar-se..o tamanho do cabelo tem 70 micrometros.

-Apesar dos sismometros registarem e não sentirmos, porque não os ouvimos?
Porque não conseguimos ouvir abaixo de 20Hz e os sismos geralmente são abaixo de 10Hz.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jun 2013 às 19:31)

Alguém com muito mais conhecimentos do que eu conhece um bom livro ou artigo que explique o diapirismo? E sobre se esse diapirismo terá sido a origem do arrasador sismo de 1722 no Algarve.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jun 2013 às 22:00)

Agreste disse:


> Alguém com muito mais conhecimentos do que eu conhece um bom livro ou artigo que explique o diapirismo? E sobre se esse diapirismo terá sido a origem do arrasador sismo de 1722 no Algarve.



mas onde, isso é um fenomeno que nada tem a ver com o Algarve. E um fenomeno físico que esta relacionado com as diferenças de densidade entre dois tipos de rochas onde a mais leve (menos densa) ascende. Desculpa não ajudar mais mas a pergunta aparece um pouco caída do céu


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2013 às 22:17)

Agreste disse:


> Alguém com muito mais conhecimentos do que eu conhece um bom livro ou artigo que explique o diapirismo? E sobre se esse diapirismo terá sido a origem do arrasador sismo de 1722 no Algarve.



Segundo vários estudos, o sismo de 1722 no Algarve teve origem nesse diapirismo que referes, existe um artigo da Universidade do Algarve onde refere isso http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA5_Sismos/57_Portugal/572_SismicidPort.html referente ao sismo de 27/12/1722 que destruiu a cidade de Loulé, mas existem várias contradições, uns referem-se que o sismo ocorreu na falha de Loulé, outros que ocorreu ao largo de Tavira e que causou um tsunami.

O século XVIII foi bastante violento em termos de sismicidade no Algarve, temos um sismo em 1719, outro em 1722 e o maior de 1755.

Algumas referências que encontrei na net:

Salt tectonics in the Algarve basin : the Loulé Diapir / P. A. G. Terrinha, M. P. Coward e A. Ribeiro

http://home.dgeo.uevora.pt/~pedro/FCT/20.pdf

sp.lyellcollection.org/content/100/1/1.full.pdf


----------

